# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Any hope for teens in the future (story)

## Vunoo

Hello dear community and sorry to bother you but lately I've been pretty sad with myself/my life, so I wanted to look for some advices from you guys..

 I'll make it really short.. I'm a 19 yo boy who's sttrugling with hair loss like many of u, but I just can't stand living my life like I used to. I am no longer the same type of guy near my friends nor near the girls. All because hair loss has been killing me inside. The "funny" and "pretty" guy is no longer on their books, coming to the point where I even get verbally abused without them knowing that they're actually hurting me.

My dad is the only member of my family (both sides) who has a bald patch and he only started balding on his 30's, everytime I talk with them about this topic, they just ignore the situation. And the dermatologist that I went to last year just said that I had "male pattern baldness" by checking my hair density and that was it.

 I've been taking finasteride+minoxidil since I was 18 and so far it doesn't look like it did much to help me fighting this hard journey.

So yeah, I'm here to ask you guys if is ther anything else that can bring the smile to my face that I once had, the joy of living and being near people who think that I matter, that I'm present in their lives.

Please try not to say something like "shave it off and be a man" or "embrace your hair loss". If it hasn't worked so far, then it wouldn't now :/

----------


## kantian

I have been balding since 18 and I refused to take finasteride. Minox gave me swollen eyes, and it's a hassle. Hence, I've chosen to take none of the FDA approved treatments. 

I believe we're in a relatively good position though. Within a couple of weeks, we will be able to trial Setipiprant and Bimatoprost. However, this is going to cost a lot of money which your parents may not be willing to support you with. There also isn't any guarantee that these drugs will work, but a biotech firm (Kythera) and Dr. Cotsarelis think Seti has a chance. Bimatoprost has shown decent results (similar to minox), and a large pharma company think it has potential. These drugs will take forever to be approved by the FDA, but we are organizing a group buy to get one or both of these drugs through a research supplier. 

Also, women aren't life. Most of the women I meet are completely unremarkable people. As a man, you're born with the right stuff to be a remarkable person--as long as you develop some self confidence. 

I personally know balding guys who are 20 - 25 years old who get very attractive women. They tend to be physically fit and have an edge to them. Make sure you get these traits and go do something more important with your life than qualify for a woman's love.

----------


## Illusion

Things are looking decent for us but nobody can give an accurate prediction. Just hold on to your fin and minox, possibly add RU or setip (when setip becomes available on the grey/black market that is). Btw has fin + minox not stopped or slowed down your hair losseither?

fwiw, I've been thinking about this a lot myself as I'm in the same boat but there's really no use in it... I guess we just have to do with the treatments we have today. When something new comes out we're going to hear it straight away, I can guarantee you that.

----------


## Arashi

> Things are looking decent for us but nobody can give an accurate prediction. Just hold on to your fin and minox, possibly add RU or setip (when setip becomes available on the grey/black market that is). Btw has fin + minox not stopped or slowed down your hair losseither?
> 
> fwiw, I've been thinking about this a lot myself as I'm in the same boat but there's really no use in it... I guess we just have to do with the treatments we have today. When something new comes out we're going to hear it straight away, I can guarantee you that.


 Every year there's talk here about some new meds or treatments. And it always ends the same: either the treatment has huge side effects or doesn't work at all. So I don't think 'things are looking decent' at all. They look like they looked 5 years ago. And most probably will look in 5 years from now too.

You can live your life, worrying about your hair, thinking you can't have a relationship with a nice looking woman because of your hairloss. Or you could make something of your life, enjoy it and the girls will follow. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Illusion

> Every year there's talk here about some new meds or treatments. And it always ends the same: either the treatment has huge side effects or doesn't work at all. So I don't think 'things are looking decent' at all. They look like they looked 5 years ago. And most probably will look in 5 years from now too.
> 
> You can live your life, worrying about your hair, thinking you can't have a relationship with a nice looking woman because of your hairloss. Or you could make something of your life, enjoy it and the girls will follow. Just my 2 cents.


 Fine, I'll rephrase it: "We're further into treating hair loss then we have ever been." Good enough? Don't want to sound like a smartass but if you read my post I do advice to just focus on treatments available right now instead of focussing on all the future treatments that might come out.


I agree with the last part of your post, although this is easier said than done in the beginning.

----------


## Illusion

Also, in terms of experimental treatments there's quite some movement on this forum (possibly on other forums as well, which I don't know as this is the only forum I frequently visit). People are trying to get setip / OC going for a reasonable price. How does that not look at least slightly decent to you?

----------


## Arashi

> Fine, I'll rephrase it: "We're further into treating hair loss then we have ever been."


 But that's always the case at some point in time.




> I do advice to just focus on treatments available right now instead of focussing on all the future treatments that might come out.


 Agreed there. But the sad fact is that there's not much more than FUE, fina and minox. Which can be helpful to some people, but if you're balding at 19 at a high speed you can forget about FUE if fina+minox cant slow your hairloss down ...

----------


## Arashi

> Also, in terms of experimental treatments there's quite some movement on this forum (possibly on other forums as well, which I don't know as this is the only forum I frequently visit). People are trying to get setip / OC going for a reasonable price. How does that not look at least slightly decent to you?


 That's always the case man. Every year there's are tons of new treatments. The majority are always scam products/doctors (they just dont work), then there are some products that work but have huge sides (like RU) and then there are the projects that are just always and always delayed to some point in the future or simply are being stopped. It's always been like that. Not sure why it would be different now. 

If there's a product out there, from a solid company, clinically proven to work and which results can be reproduced, THEN I'll get excited ... Until that day, every year is just going to be a repetition of the last one, with new magic hair growth products coming out tomorrow ...

----------


## Illusion

> That's always the case man. Every year there's are tons of new treatments. The majority are always scam products/doctors (they just dont work), then there are some products that work but have huge sides (like RU) and then there are the projects that are just always and always delayed to some point in the future ...


 Yeah perhaps. I think the reason why I'm excited abput setip is because RU was also pretty decent (I've been more or less pleased with it) and people are hyping up setip / OC almost like they did with RU. But you're definitely right in that with every new possible treatment, everyone in here jumps straight on it. Oh well, we're just super desperate I'm afraid. 

Also, slight derail: why are you saying RU has huge sides? Personal experience? Haven't heard a lot of people reporting massive sides. I take it you hate fin too then?

----------


## Atum

At least they are finding new things associated with hairloss like PGD2.
If am not mistaken 5 years ago they only thought hairloss was due to genes and DHT.

----------


## Arashi

> Also, slight derail: why are you saying RU has huge sides? Personal experience? Haven't heard a lot of people reporting massive sides. I take it you hate fin too then?


 About RU: I heard from several people who had to stop using it due to several sides. Doesn't mean that will happen to everybody of course. If it works for you, then you should be good for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Illusion

> Agreed there. But the sad fact is that there's not much more than FUE, fina and minox. Which can be helpful to some people, but if you're balding at 19 at a high speed you can forget about FUE if fina+minox cant slow your hairloss down ...


  It's a sad fact indeed. Like I said in my first post in this thread, I too ask myself this question a lot. Even though I gave OP the advice to not look at future treatments and focus on what is available right now, I'm unable to do that very same thing. You're hitting the nail on the head with this post. I'm 17 and on fin, minox and RU. If this doesn't help me then I'm completely ****ed. 

I know I sound as a huge hypocrite but I just try to give the best advice possible to others, I can't do much more unfortunately


Edit: regarding RU & being good for a while, I hope so man  :Smile:

----------


## macbeth81

FearTheLoss made a good summary of what is in the pipeline.

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...-2015-outlook.

There is little hope for the future. A lot of theory but nothing in practice, and the time keeps ticking away.

I remember these forums seven years ago and people thought there would be a cure. Now we are discussing that we might have alternatives to finasteride (setipiprant, cb-03-01) and minoxidil (bimatoprost). Expectations are definitely lower these days.

----------


## Illusion

Still, the fact that you've been into this whole hair loss stuff for at least 7 years gives me hope that it's possible to delay things big time with current treatments, hopefully enough for future stuff to come out before my hair gets too bad. Efficacy of treatments is very person dependant though ofc.

----------


## Coizi

> That's always the case man. Every year there's are tons of new treatments. The majority are always scam products/doctors (they just dont work), then there are some products that work but have huge sides (like RU) and then there are the projects that are just always and always delayed to some point in the future or simply are being stopped. It's always been like that. Not sure why it would be different now. 
> 
> If there's a product out there, from a solid company, clinically proven to work and which results can be reproduced, THEN I'll get excited ... Until that day, every year is just going to be a repetition of the last one, with new magic hair growth products coming out tomorrow ...


 wanne bet that cb-03-01 is gonne go to the market ?

----------


## Arashi

> wanne bet that cb-03-01 is gonne go to the market ?


 Who knows. It might, it might not, depending on the results of the trials. And even if succesful, the acne version wont reach the market before 2018 and alopecia is even behind that. And these trials ALWAYS take longer than expected.

Not trying to get anybody down. Just trying to be realistic here.

----------


## macbeth81

> Still, the fact that you've been into this whole hair loss stuff for at least 7 years gives me hope that it's possible to delay things big time with current treatments, hopefully enough for future stuff to come out before my hair gets too bad. Efficacy of treatments is very person dependant though ofc.


 I started finasteride last October, so not even six months yet. No treatments before, just busy hoping against hope reading hairloss boards. I haven't delayed anything yet.

----------


## Swooping

> Still, the fact that you've been into this whole hair loss stuff for at least 7 years gives me hope that it's possible to delay things big time with current treatments, hopefully enough for future stuff to come out before my hair gets too bad. Efficacy of treatments is very person dependant though ofc.


 You don't suffer from AGA anymore, you have nothing to worry about.

----------


## burtandernie

I feel the longer we go with no better treatments the better the odds become something new will show up. So I think the odds are good for something new and there are a lot of things coming some of them will make it for sure in the next 5 years

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *Every year there's talk here about some new meds or treatments*. And it always ends the same: *either the treatment has huge side effects or doesn't work at all*. So I don't think 'things are looking decent' at all. They look like they looked 5 years ago. And most probably will look in 5 years from now too.


 I agree with this 100%  I have only been around these forums for a couple of years now, but have read plenty of older threads of promising treatments.  None of them have panned out.  Now I will agree that it is great that at least it appears that work is being done to cure hair loss, but I will not be getting excited until we have an approved treatment that is readily available.  I just can't get my hopes up for an overpriced treatment that we don't even know whether or not it works.  Not to mention that we have to experiment on ourselves with these new potential treatments.

----------


## KO1

> Hello dear community and sorry to bother you but lately I've been pretty sad with myself/my life, so I wanted to look for some advices from you guys..
> 
>  I'll make it really short.. I'm a 19 yo boy who's sttrugling with hair loss like many of u, but I just can't stand living my life like I used to. I am no longer the same type of guy near my friends nor near the girls. All because hair loss has been killing me inside. The "funny" and "pretty" guy is no longer on their books, coming to the point where I even get verbally abused without them knowing that they're actually hurting me.
> 
> My dad is the only member of my family (both sides) who has a bald patch and he only started balding on his 30's, everytime I talk with them about this topic, they just ignore the situation. And the dermatologist that I went to last year just said that I had "male pattern baldness" by checking my hair density and that was it.
> 
>  I've been taking finasteride+minoxidil since I was 18 and so far it doesn't look like it did much to help me fighting this hard journey.
> 
> So yeah, I'm here to ask you guys if is ther anything else that can bring the smile to my face that I once had, the joy of living and being near people who think that I matter, that I'm present in their lives.
> ...


 When you say finasteride hasn't worked for you, do you have photos that show before and after state?

----------


## brocktherock

I noticed some temple loss at 19, since then its been a slow process. Ive been on ru for a year now and have seen decent results so far. I also added minox and finasteride with ZERO sides. If I could go back to 19 I would have taken Finasteride and stayed on it.

----------


## sdsurfin

> At least they are finding new things associated with hairloss like PGD2.
> If am not mistaken 5 years ago they only thought hairloss was due to genes and DHT.


 knowledge is power. they didn't know much about hairloss a few years ago, and the cell based treatments that failed have provided necessary info on how to succeed. If you're in your teens you'll probably see a full cure before you hit 30, with still plenty of time to enjoy your hair.  Just don't place all your value and happiness on one thing, build yourself into a useful and helpful person and the rest will fall into place. everyone gets dealt a bad card at some point.

----------


## Vunoo

Thanks for the constructive feedback guys, and yes, fina+minox PROBABLY delayed my hairloss at the very best. But the change isnt something outstanding to say that it is really working or not. I'll give more info as soon as i wake up.


Once again, thanks for the support guys, really appreciated ! (Illu, is fina/minox working for you?)

----------


## Illusion

> You don't suffer from AGA anymore, you have nothing to worry about.


 
Is this aimed at me? Also, how can a person that used to have AGA not have it anymore? Am I missing a metaphor?

----------


## Illusion

> (Illu, is fina/minox working for you?)


 
Kinda hard to tell... I've been on fin for about 5 weeks now. First 2 weeks 0.25mg, then 3 weeks 0.5mg and since a few days the full 1mg a day. Hence it's way too short to say if it's actually doing anything. I've been using minox for 1,5 months, so also not that long. It hasn't done anything significant, had a big minoxidil shedding in the beginning though so that's a good sign I guess.

I've been using RU for about 4 months now. I don't really have much of an itch anymore because of RU, so that's good. I actually want to up my concentration of RU (using 3,5% right now) but don't have the money to do so...

Anyway I'm just taking pics from time to time to see how things are going. Around july will be the half mark for fin and minox so that's a good time to evaluate imo.

----------


## Vunoo

> Kinda hard to tell... I've been on fin for about 5 weeks now. First 2 weeks 0.25mg, then 3 weeks 0.5mg and since a few days the full 1mg a day. Hence it's way too short to say if it's actually doing anything. I've been using minox for 1,5 months, so also not that long. It hasn't done anything significant, had a big minoxidil shedding in the beginning though so that's a good sign I guess.
> 
> I've been using RU for about 4 months now. I don't really have much of an itch anymore because of RU, so that's good. I actually want to up my concentration of RU (using 3,5% right now) but don't have the money to do so...
> 
> Anyway I'm just taking pics from time to time to see how things are going. Around july will be the half mark for fin and minox so that's a good time to evaluate imo.


 Hoping for the best for ya  :Smile:  Hair loss as a teen can be so freaking stressfull.. I mean, why do we have to get hurt in the knee so soon? Couldn't this bullshit wait until our 30's at least :/

----------


## Vunoo

> Every year there's talk here about some new meds or treatments. And it always ends the same: either the treatment has huge side effects or doesn't work at all. So I don't think 'things are looking decent' at all. They look like they looked 5 years ago. And most probably will look in 5 years from now too.
> 
> You can live your life, worrying about your hair, thinking you can't have a relationship with a nice looking woman because of your hairloss. Or you could make something of your life, enjoy it and the girls will follow. Just my 2 cents.


 That's what I've been trying to do. But society can literally shit on top of ur head without them noticing. So sometimes, even if you're having a good day, a sentence like "man, you're balding!" Is enough to bring you down once again...

----------


## Arashi

> That's what I've been trying to do. But society can literally shit on top of ur head without them noticing. So sometimes, even if you're having a good day, a sentence like "man, you're balding!" Is enough to bring you down once again...


 I dont think you need to explain how that feels, we're all in that same boat  :Wink:  And yeah of course it sucks. You can try current meds (fin/minox) but if those dont work out like you want, you're pretty much out of options. And then it just boils down to what I said earlier. Keep in mind that others dont control how you feel. It's you. And women in general rather prefer a bald secure man, who makes them feel comfortable and makes them laugh than an insecure *sshole with girly long hair, that's a fact. It's all the advice I can give you.

----------


## KO1

Even if fin "doesn't work" don't get off it. Trust me on this.

----------


## Illusion

> Hoping for the best for ya  Hair loss as a teen can be so freaking stressfull.. I mean, why do we have to get hurt in the knee so soon? Couldn't this bullshit wait until our 30's at least :/


 Thanks man! Yeah HL starting in your teens sucks a lot, esp because meds like fin aren't really recommended for teens. Oh well, like Arashi said, everybody gets dealt a bad card at some point in their life (unless you're Dan ****ing Bilzerian or someone like that)... We just got that card a bit sooner.

----------

